# Jack demsey vs. Piranhas



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Which of the two would win in a fight. I got a friend that thinks that jack depseys' can kill piranhas'. Do you think this is true?
Which one is stronger,faster,more aggressive?
thank you!!

Piranha dude







On who ever respond








Kev..........


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Piranha would destroy a JD.
Depending on size of course, but if they're the same size, the Piranha would win. Trust me, I've tried it.

Also, Jack Dempsey's aggression is way overrated. I've seen them kept in community tanks with fish up to 5 inches smaller then them.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

That's so stupid


----------



## B-rock (Mar 31, 2006)

Ive tried that with a single red belly. Needless to say, the red belly kicked his ass all over the tank. R.I.P.
Bri


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

i feed oscars and what not to my old p's including a dovii trust me piranhas got teeth advantage on LOCK


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

The only thing the Jack Dempsey could do is beat the red to death (they have no teeth), but a piranha would have it destroyed before that would happen. Piranha can easily take chunks out of the fish's flesh like nothing with their razor sharp teeth.

Of course some piranha are not aggressive at all and would hide in the corner until the J.D. would beat it to death. You never know.....
~Taylor~


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

piranha for sure, I noticed from keeping any even slightly predatory fish that if some other fish attacks them they usually try to fight back, most community fish run till there dead.


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

a piranha would kick a dempseys ass


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

well just for the sake of aggreing with every body else, a piranha would kill a dempsey, dempsey's don't live up to there name or reputation as a fish, and p's have teeth


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry man but Jack Dempsey died on May 31, 1983 and is buried in the Southampton Cemetery...







!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

jacks are not as aggressive as some cichlids. some other cichlids might stand a better chance then a jack would. p's have the teeth advantage and thats what makes the world of difference in this battle.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

I second to what Pyri and Mr Hannibal said.
There is really no sense in this fish fighting obsession. Why do people need to fishes (that ought to be pets for Gods sakes) fight for their lifes. Presumably one of them or both just thrown unnaturally into the tank. Yes very mature indeed.

Regards,


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> I second to what Pyri and Mr Hannibal said.
> There is really no sense in this fish fighting obsession. Why do people need to fishes (that ought to be pets for Gods sakes) fight for their lifes. Presumably one of them or both just thrown unnaturally into the tank. Yes very mature indeed.
> 
> Regards,


You took words out of my mouth


----------



## Fishjunky (Nov 11, 2005)

Don't get this twisted! LOL! Of course the P's will have teeth advantages over any cichlid Dovii included. But don't think for one minute that you can put a P of any type in with a Cichlid that has already established his territory. The cichlid will not allow the P to adjust to the new tank and will simply beat it to death. If you drop a cichlid in with P's you will find that if they don't eat him right away he will bully them until they get hungry. So I wouldn't take any bets on that Dempsy VS Piranha deal if they are the same size you never know.

I hate to admit that I was ever as ignorant to fight fish. But as a young testosterone filled teen. I used to bet my friends that I could put my Red Devil in with his piranha and it would beat it to death. Needless to say that piranha would take a good portion of the tail before the red Devil would be himself and begin attacking anything that moved. I remember that same guy gave me his Reds for free after that. Of course if you do not understand that p's are eating machine and not territorial war lords like cichlids you can apprecieate them both. that's just my two pennies for what it's worth.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> jacks are not as aggressive as some cichlids. some other cichlids might stand a better chance then a jack would. p's have the teeth advantage and thats what makes the world of difference in this battle.


I would agree with Dan here. If you transpose the two and added a Red Devil, the outcome could become different.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I keep J.D's with my P's as cleanup crew and I replace them on a fairly regular basis..

Dempseys = Piranha food....


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

The P would win. The only way the JD would win is if its alot bigger.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

what about the barracudas pedro sells VS a piranha


----------

